# potassium cocoate - has anyone made it?



## bodybym (Sep 26, 2014)

I have seen a few recipes calling for potassium cocoate, and I would rather make it than buy it, and I was wondering if anyone had made it?

Is it as simple as making LS with only a single oil?

I am going to play with making it this weekend. Any advise is appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Susie (Sep 26, 2014)

Potassium cocoate is 100% coconut oil soap, if I am understanding correctly.  It would be a liquid soap as noted by the potassium portion of the name.  Let me look it up to be sure.

Yes, that is what it is.  Just make 100% coconut oil soap with KOH.  

http://www.lubrizol.com/Personal-Care/Documents/Technical-Data-Sheets/TDS-485-Potassium-Cocoate.pdf


----------



## bodybym (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you. It is in the crock pot now. I can't wait to play with it tomorrow. I will update you on how it goes.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 27, 2014)

Makes a great paste for cleaning in the house. I use it for my glass top stove


----------



## bodybym (Sep 28, 2014)

How far do you dilute it to use on household cleaning?


----------



## bodybym (Sep 29, 2014)

I just decanted it into bottles for storage - it's a bit thinner than I wanted after diluting, so I'm going to make another batch and reduce the dilution water.


----------

